# A picture says more than words



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

The picture requires a user name and password to see :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XXMetal said:


> The picture requires a user name and password to see :?


 he s right you know :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > The picture requires a user name and password to see :?
> ...


It happens sometimes you know :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

DXN, can you describe the picture to us.... about a thousand words should do it


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

parking slot with normal car in male slot, blank disabled slot and widened slot for female with runway lights going into it!.

Not that amusing but made me smirk.

I'll try to load it to another server. and show it.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dxn/parking_space.jpg


----------

